
Neutralizing the Intel Management Engine on Librem Laptops - Ianvdl
https://puri.sm/posts/neutralizing-intel-management-engine-on-librem-laptops/
======
rurban
And now just the Librem 15 is missing, the real machine.

------
baxuz
huh. would it be possible to disable intel ME on desktop MBOs as well? Seems
it's an EFI mod.

~~~
sounds
Neutralizing the ME is not a full "disable," because Intel has made that
exceptionally hard to do.

Even this "neutralized ME" still boots before the main x86 CPU, and still runs
even when the machine is off (if it's plugged in or has a laptop battery). And
this "neutralized ME" still has an unknown binary that runs, it's just that
the LibreBoot.org folks have found a way to strip it down to the bone without
breaking the digital signatures.

[https://github.com/corna/me_cleaner](https://github.com/corna/me_cleaner)

(This posting is just Librem laptops releasing the me_cleaner for their
hardware, a good thing, but not any new news.)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Very good news if true.

~~~
sounds
What are you wondering about, "if true"?

That the Intel ME can be neutralized?

That the Intel ME on Librems has been neutralized?

I can't tell.

